
The Big Read: Crossing the Antarctic by Degrees - _mgr
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11552416
======
_mgr
Here is a link to Henry Worsley's website of the expedition -
[http://shackletonsolo.org](http://shackletonsolo.org).

